# MIAMI | Aston Martin Residences | 249m | 817ft | 66 fl | T/O



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

https://www.thenextmiami.com/aston-...-of-commencement-for-69-story-condo-building/


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

https://www.thenextmiami.com/photos...nces-continues-rising-new-rendering-released/


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

https://www.thenextmiami.com/aston-...ight-by-year-end-announces-superyacht-marina/


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Looks pretty nice on the rendering


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-11-17 by me (Zwamborn)


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Aston Martin Residences


Aston Martin Residences is a symphony of glass and steel, soaring 66 stories into the sky. It’s 391 generously sized, light-filled homes, half of which have unique floor plans. A full complement of amenities such as a state-of-the-art fitness centre and spa, large pool deck, salons, lounges and...




miamiresidential.com


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Having a balcony on the 60th+ floor of this thing would be so insane, so perfectly located right on the water


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

starting to soar. Update from https://www.goldenduskphotography.c...residences-reaches-20th-floor-of-construction


----------



## JohnDee (May 20, 2015)

Oh boy, another tower for the billionaires and their ridiculously expensive rides. At least it's a nice design.


----------



## EightFive (Mar 24, 2020)

Are you required to drive an aston? Also, aston martin is pretty much dying.


----------



## Mansa Musa (Jul 13, 2020)

I love Florida, the state of contradictions. separating one of the most poorest neighborhoods and one of the most richest by a road. Regardless, the culture, architecture, and nightlife are unbeaten across most of the country and Latin America.


----------



## JohnDee (May 20, 2015)

Mansa Musa said:


> I love Florida, the state of contradictions. separating one of the most poorest neighborhoods and one of the most richest by a road. Regardless, the culture, architecture, and nightlife are unbeaten across most of the country and Latin America.


:Be careful, the same used to be said of Washington, D.C a decade or so back. A few blocks from the capital building was poverty, gun shots, and vice. Now, it has improved, but it wasn't too long ago. So not just Florida has this problem. It's a USA problem mate.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGLjn-Pqyzh/









@amresidencesmiami


----------



## JohnDee (May 20, 2015)

big parking lot is vile, but then again, it's a tower for drivers.


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

Growing extremely slow. Glad that its a real thing. Same thing cant be said a few years ago when some said it wouldn't happen.


----------



## Mansa Musa (Jul 13, 2020)

JohnDee said:


> :Be careful, the same used to be said of Washington, D.C a decade or so back. A few blocks from the capital building was poverty, gun shots, and vice. Now, it has improved, but it wasn't too long ago. So not just Florida has this problem. It's a USA problem mate.


And what's washington DC like now :lol:

Hopefully Miami endures better.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

photos from @amresidencesmiami


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Brickell Skyline, Miami by Artem Shestakov, on Flickr









@amresidencesmiami on instagram


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

*Taken March 27*


















*What a beautiful tower!*
*
Soca Miami | ILZoro23 | Flickr - Credit*
*ILZoro23 | Flickr - User*


----------



## JohnDee (May 20, 2015)

Typical Ship Sail design. Similar things have been done everywhere where there are seagulls.. From Portsmouth to Dubai to Panama.. the same old tired Ship's Sail theme pop up like magick mushrooms.. Not saying it's bad, just that its a very common theme to do a sail design at a port town and oh so god damn predicable. The fact of the matter is, architects need to stop these cliche designs.. I remember at city design summer school we were told never to do cliche city designs, those wise professors were right! They were dicks, but they were right!


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

75% sold.









Aston Martin Residences Reaches 70 Percent Sold, Now At Level 49


Miami Real Estate, Construction And Architecture




www.thenextmiami.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

starting to make an impression on the skyline. Miami has a strong plateau. 


M I A M I by Joe Snouffer, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Miami--57 by Henri Tran, on Flickr


Miami--95 by Henri Tran, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Photos: Giant Wall Of Glass At 816-Foot Aston Martin Tower


Miami Real Estate, Construction And Architecture




www.thenextmiami.com


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Handsome building, not frequently use this for describing buildings.


----------



## JohnDee (May 20, 2015)

Elster said:


> Handsome building, not frequently use this for describing buildings.


yeah a handsome lady.


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

From Apr 15th, but shows closer shots of the tower.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Cruising Biscayne Bay by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## AC12 (Oct 17, 2017)

Right in the Middle. Definitely one of the Densest area in Downtown Miami.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Anoter MIami Cityscape by Vijay Pratap Singh, on Flickr


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

Aston Martin Residences - Official Site


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Brickell Avenue by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


#nikon #pic #photography #art #miami #picoftheday #water #cityscape #photo #trees #fish #aquarium #travel #florida #lighthouse #portrait #landscape #boat #nikonarmy #cityscape #plants #plant #bird #birds #outdoors #wildlife by Alex DeArmas, on Flickr


----------



## spectre000 (Jul 9, 2008)

That waterline.


----------



## AC12 (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## AC12 (Oct 17, 2017)

Right at the center. Downtown Miami is looking denser by the day:


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Miami by Ernesto Guevara, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Inside Aston Martin’s Ballers-Only Residential Tower*








Inside Aston Martin's Ballers-Only Residential Tower


We're finally being treated to a first look at the long-rumoured Aston Martin Residences Tower in Miami, featuring 391 luxurious units.




www.bosshunting.com.au


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

*Construction Continues On Aston Martin Residences In Downtown Miami*
Construction Continues On Aston Martin Residences In Downtown Miami - Florida YIMBY



> When YIMBY last visited the site in the beginning of May, the reinforced superstructure had reached the 53rd story. Concrete pouring has now reached the penthouse levels, which will span level 56 through 65. This portion of the tower sets back from the west, opening up the amenity space on the 55th floor. The remaining penthouse levels maintain the curving form on the east, while rising on an angle back towards the setback.





> Construction is expected to wrap up some time in 2022; total cost of construction according to the master permit filing is $333,507,475.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Audi R8 - Miami Blue Jenn by kyle Fletcher, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*66-Story Aston Martin Residences Close To Topping Off As Miami’s Second Tallest Tower*


> The 66-Story Aston Martin Residences is getting closer to topping off as Miami’s second tallest tower, new photos show.
> 
> Construction crews recently completed the 55th floor amenities level, which includes an outdoor infinity pool suspended above downtown Miami.
> 
> They now appear to be at about level 58, the photos show.











66-Story Aston Martin Residences Close To Topping Off As Miami’s Second Tallest Tower


Miami Real Estate, Construction And Architecture




www.thenextmiami.com


----------



## AC12 (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Inside the Rise of Car-Branded Luxury Residences*


> Meanwhile, Aston Martin has taken up permanent residency on Biscayne Boulevard in the form of an 818-foot, sail-shaped residential structure that’s scheduled to be completed next year. The brand’s design team, helmed by chief creative officer Marek Reichman, devised the building’s interior to reflect Aston Martin’s trademark aesthetic, accounting for every little detail—down to the specific angle of the ramp that leads into the garages.
> 
> The 66-story behemoth will contain 391 residences between 698 and 10,463 square feet, including 38 ocean-facing Signature condos starting at $5.3 million—each sweetened with the owner’s choice of an Aston Martin DBX or DB11. (The $50 million triplex penthouse, however, will come with the ultra-rare Vulcan, valued at $3.2 million.)











Porsche, Aston Martin, Lamborghini, and Other Elite Automakers Are Now Building Luxury Condos


Some units even come with a car included.




www.housebeautiful.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

More from Aston Martin's website : Joint accounts: Marek Reichman on Aston Martin partnerships


----------



## Akai (Nov 16, 2011)

Wonderful Downtown Miami


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

The city that keeps growing. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Some drone footage :


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Stance Nation by Alejandro Henriquez, on Flickr


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Wish it could been at least 36 meters taller than 
the JW Marriott Panama to become tallest sail- like skyscraper in the Americas...Just a vain and symbolic thought of course..lol..Anyways,still with its current (so far) height is still a remarkable Miami skyscraper,that's for sure 👍✌💎🌈😉


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

Ecopolisia said:


> Wish it could been at least 36 meters taller than
> the JW Marriott Panama to become tallest sail- like skyscraper in the Americas...Just a vain and symbolic thought of course..lol..Anyways,still with its current (so far) height is still a remarkable Miami skyscraper,that's for sure 👍✌💎🌈😉


They are both remarkable skyscrapers indeed. 😊


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Vilatic said:


> They are both remarkable skyscrapers indeed. 😊


Yeah,but,other than the height,which it's kinda great,too,then design wise and facade look wise(both are equally, facade quality wise,though), this might take the cake,I suppose...yeah..😌😅😉💎🌈


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Miami Welcomes Four New Fashionable Residences To Add To Its Skyline*



> Aston Martin’s Signature Collection of seven one-level penthouses and 38 Line 01 oceanfacing residences have hit the magnificent Miami waterfront. Enjoy the immaculate blend of contemporary architecture, art and design at the striking sail-shaped luxury development. Each penthouse offers a generous 8,800 square feet including a powder room, staff quarters, family room, private pool and gym. The luxe Line 01 residences are made up of a minimum of 3,600 square feet with a breathtaking interior facing the ocean. Occupants can relish in world-class Sky Amenities like the two-level fitness center with a view, spin studio, boxing gym, virtual golf room, art gallery, two cinemas—the list goes on. Socialize at the Sky Bar and Lounge or enjoy exclusive access to the neighboring deep-water superyacht marina. Aston Martin Residences is on track to become the new waterside jewel of Miami.


More : https://oceandrive.com/four-fashionable-miami-residences


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Haute Living Presents Aston Martin In The Neighborhood With Zuma Miami*


> Haute Residence presents its “In The Neighborhood” series at Aston Martin Residences with a conversation featuring Zuma Miami. The renowned Zuma team consists of Ivano G. (Director of Operations), Jillian Baez (Communications Manager), and Oliver Lange (Executive Chef of Zuma United States). The topics included Zuma’s 11 years of continuous success in Miami, the evolution of the downtown district, and welcoming Aston Martin to the neighborhood.
> 
> They were hosted by Haute Media Group Cofounder Seth Semilof. Watch the full webinar below.











Haute Living Presents Aston Martin in the Neighborhood with Zuma Miami


Haute Living presents its “In The Neighborhood” series at Aston Martin Residences with a conversation featuring Zuma Miami




hauteliving.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*The Aston Martin Residences Miami Welcomes Artist Fabio Mesa To Its Virtual Art Gallery Exhibition Series*


> Fabio Mesa has been selected as the latest featured artist by the Aston Martin Residences Miami, as part of its Virtual Art Gallery series of exhibitions, that began in May this year.
> 
> The abstract visual artist was chosen to present his own collection for the development’s Virtual Art Gallery series of online exhibits, that will feature a new artist collection every two months as a 3D immersive experience on its website.
> 
> Starting today and running until November 15, Mesa’s exhibit, titled “The Dreamers” features more than 20 hand-picked pieces of art created as his own expression inspired by effects of light through shades and color -- recreating his own shapes and lines with a 'fusion' of his signature human crowds, perceived trough endless spaces. To celebrate the opening, Mesa has created an original piece to convey his own expression of the Aston Martin Residences that is being used for the development’s marketing and advertising campaign.











The Aston Martin Residences Miami Welcomes Artist Fabio Mesa To Its Virtual Art Gallery Exhibition Series - Haute Residence by Haute Living


South American artist presents “The Dreamers” as an exclusive collection inspired by the effects of light through shades and color.



www.hauteresidence.com


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sep 18









Downtown Miami by Alain Garcia on 500px


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Legacy Carmakers Keep Trying to Conjure the Past. Here’s Why They Should Focus on the Future.*


> Right now, in Miami, there’s an Aston Martin parked on Biscayne Bay Boulevard just east of Brickell Avenue. This Aston, like all Astons, comes with fine leather and carpeting, burnished wood and gleaming, expensive surfaces. But this Aston, unlike every other Aston, seats several hundred people and has a top speed of zero miles per hour and the aerodynamic efficiency of a very large building, because that’s what it is: a very large building. This is the Aston Martin Residences, slated to open next year, where the triplex penthouse will run you around $50 million. Like every other Aston, it also comes with a set of keys.
> 
> At 817 feet, the Aston Martin Residences is an unusually towering monument to licensing agreements, but automaker brand extensions likely date back to just after people started building cars. There are the watch collaborations, of course, and all the boats. There’s the rebadged accessible-luxury merch—road bikes and golf clubs, espresso machines and leather handbags—and an entire universe of overpriced Dollar Store jumble, logoed bottle stoppers and fountain pens, charging cables, headphones, napkin rings, votive candleholders, jewelry cases and sunglasses and colognes with clanging, tin-ear names: Man Private, Addictive Oriental. Ferrari held a fashion show at its Maranello headquarters in June, with a bright, streetwear-inflected collection by former Giorgio Armani designer Rocco Iannone, while New York City has two competing concept spaces, from Lexus and Lamborghini, which answer the question of what it’s like to get drunk in a very nice car dealership that forgot the cars. It’s difficult to tell whether legacy automakers are slapping their logos on more and more products because they realize the power of those symbols is at an all-time low, or because they don’t.











Legacy Carmakers Keep Trying to Conjure the Past. Here’s Why They Should Focus on the Future.


It seems as though there’s a race to slap their logos onto anything that will hold letters.




robbreport.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438466524520534018


----------



## AC12 (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

goldenhousemiami


----------



## AC12 (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Aston Martin Miami Penthouse Listed For $50 Million *



> Live every day on top of the universe. Work out while overlooking the entire Florida coastline. Swim indoors, while looking out onto Miami. The Aston Martin Residences is an ultra-deluxe collection of exquisite condos still being constructed. The 60th floor penthouse residence, which spans across four breathtaking levels, is being listed for $50,000,000. It will feature seven bedrooms, 10 bathrooms, four bowder rooms, a private lap pool, an outdoor pool, a gym, a spa, and 7,323 square feet of oceanfront terrace space.











Aston Martin Miami Penthouse Listed For $50 Million


Spread out over three floors on the 60th floor of a new high-rise, this unparalleled penthouse features its own $3.2 million Aston Martin.




patch.com


----------

